# The Resin Body List of All Lists



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Deleted


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Categories*

Deleted


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*The Bodies*

Deleted


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great idea, and the kind of info that might merit a sticky...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Dirt Track/Fair Grounds*

Deleted


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*1958 Chevy*

Deleted


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Grand Prix*

Deleted


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Indy Roadster*

Deleted


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Indy Roadster*

Deleted


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

vaBcHRog said:


> 1958 Chevy - Corrie Motors


I sure wish there was a place to buy these!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I think a threadlike this might cause some problems for some people.

Just a thought.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> I sure wish there was a place to buy these!


Not sure if these will help ya out...
http://www.ho-slotcars.com/
>Tom<


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Deleted


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> WHY Explain Yourself?


Mead Bros had to shut down due to licensing issues.
Jerry refers to the same sort of trouble.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

joeZ is astute, wise and, when necessary, informative. thank you JoeZ


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great point, Joez. 
I'm sure that's what Jerry was referring to, but now let's see how Jerry explains himself...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

joez870 said:


> Mead Bros had to shut down due to licensing issues.
> Jerry refers to the same sort of trouble.


 
Wasn't their problem mainly decals?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

alpink said:


> joeZ is astute, wise and, when necessary, informative. thank you JoeZ


heh, thanks, Al. I just get smarter every time I talk to you , Splitposter, Jerry and a Hall full of Nuthers.

I posed the same question to Jerry the other night in chat.
That was when I learned of Mead Bros.

I have heard of this very thing happening to cottage industry folks.

High dollar lawyers need to justify their existence, right?:tongue:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

vaBcHRog said:


> Wasn't their problem mainly decals?


We don't really know for sure, but for the fact it was a licensing issue. Now that could mean it was about the decals, OR, that maybe GM, or some other manufacturer wanted some coin for them to produce and sell replicas of their cars. Either way, problems like that can cause headaches for resin casters. I for one, would NOT want my name or the bodies that I produce to be in this thread. Even if I give them away! JMOFHO !!! pig


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wasn't there a problem with the AFX Corvettes that were recently released too?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

plymouth71 said:


> Wasn't there a problem with the AFX Corvettes that were recently released too?


There were actually two problems with those...

AFX........... and Corvette.


It's gotta be a Tyco Mopar, man. :thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*A good start to one of these type list already has been on going at Sluggers site ! Have a look for alot of cool stuff *http://www.sluggercan.com/

Bear :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, sluggers archives/pictures of resin creations and those who made them is pretty inclusive and entertaining.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

alpink said:


> yep, sluggers archives/pictures of resin creations and those who made them is pretty inclusive and entertaining.


*

I agree Al ,
heck i looked through it all again and even forgot i had an old Mustang on there from the HoPitstop days of mine casting ! Cool to see all the guys we have forgotten about as well as some of the casts are other creations in paint etc ! :thumbsup:

Bear:wave:
*


----------

